# Acid blinding sentence postponed by Iran after international outcry



## heretic (May 14, 2011)

I read several news papers and international tribunes a day, if you're English you can safely say that Guardian readers tend to be grow your own veg left wing hippies. Daily Mail readers tend to be right wing old age pensioners and The Sun readers tend to be barely capable of reading and spend 90% of their time looking at Page 3 nudity and Pic stories on Dear Deirdre's agony aunt column.

I was browsing some of the news apps on my phone when I saw this story


Acid blinding sentence postponed by Iran after international outcry | World news | guardian.co.uk

I couldn't help but laugh at human rights activists and Amnesty International's use of the word "inhumane".

The sentence being inflicted is literally an "eye for an eye". If you call this savage punishment inhumane then you've probably missed the last 10,000 years of human history.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eye_for_an_eye#Lex_talionis_in_Islam said:


> In Islam, the Prophet Muhammad revived the law of retaliation or lex talionis, best known from the formulation "an eye for an eye" in the Torah. Traditional Muslims who understand the Quran and the hadith (reports of Muhammads words and actions outside of the Quran) believe that Islamic law or sharia expresses the highest and best goals for all societies. It is the will of Allah.



My basic point being that humans are stupid emotional creatures and revenge is a primitive and entirely human trait in which an aggrieved party seeks retribution.

What would you want if somebody made you look like Skeletor with a flesh coloured condom stretched over your face? 






PS: thread rules; any response to this terrible crime must contain either a)"I would still totally do her bro" or b)"I would have to be pretty drunk but I would still totally do her bro"


----------



## SirMyghin (May 14, 2011)

Why are people crying out to protect this man. He deserves to look as terrible as he made her look.


----------



## Winspear (May 14, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> Why are people crying out to protect this man. He deserves to look as terrible as he made her look.



This. When I read that she was going to pour it into his eyes - the first thing I thought was "why not his whole face?"


----------



## DVRP (May 14, 2011)

Not many crimes warrant an eye for an eye punishment, but this one of the few...It's pretty crazy that there are people defending him. Good for her for pushing for this.

"Inflict the same life on him that he inflicted on me."


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 14, 2011)

An eye for an eye makes everyone blind.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 14, 2011)

Naw, it just makes the stupid fucks who think it's okay to throw acid on people's faces blind.

I think corporal punishment needs to make a big comeback actually. I don't think physical punishment is cruel or unusual. It's nature at work. 

Locking people away from human interaction and whatnot. That's pretty cruel and it's god-damned unusual. I wonder how we got so backwards?


----------



## Alberto7 (May 14, 2011)

What baffles me is that she's willing to go ahead and do THAT, out of many other punishments she could go through with. It's not that he doesn't deserve it; it's the fact that she's so fucking vengeful that she feels this urgent need of doing it. That's what I find surprising. Then again, as I already said, it's not that the fucker who literally melted her face doesn't deserve it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2011)

ArkaneDemon said:


> An eye for an eye makes the whole world blind.



Ghandi said it best. While this man deserves punishment, I don't know whether I agree with the barbaric nature of this.


----------



## steve1 (May 14, 2011)

i don't know what i think about this. my initial thought is that i don't agree with it. there again if this happened to someone i love i'd be the first in line with the acid eye drops.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 14, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ghandi said it best. While this man deserves punishment, I don't know whether I agree with the barbaric nature of this.



My sentiments exactly.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 14, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Ghandi said it best. While this man deserves punishment, I don't know whether I agree with the barbaric nature of this.



Ghandi was a racist and slept naked with young girls. Fuck Ghandi.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 14, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Ghandi was a racist and slept naked with young girls. Fuck Ghandi.



Doesn't make him any less right.


----------



## renzoip (May 14, 2011)

Even if the guy gets his face melted, I highly doubt it will help deter others from commiting atrocities, much like the death penalty fails here in the US.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (May 14, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I don't think physical punishment is cruel or unusual. It's nature at work.





AxeHappy said:


> Ghandi was a racist and slept naked with young girls. Fuck Ghandi.



[insert witty remark here]


----------



## The Reverend (May 14, 2011)

I'm not really shocked that the Iranian courts seriously thought about this, but I am shocked that people support that woman in her quest for vengeance. Justice can be easily confused with revenge, but they are motivated by totally different rationales. 

It might seem like a petty thing to say, but she needs to learn to be a bigger person. That guy deserves punishment, but not from her, and certainly not something as irrational as blinding him.


----------



## Mordacain (May 14, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> Ghandi was a racist and slept naked with young girls. Fuck Ghandi.



All of those claims are mainly from "Behind the Mask of Divinity" by G.B. Singh, which was an opinion piece without any real substantiation. I couldn't get through it personally as the bias was obvious and the "proof" negligible.


----------



## Mexi (May 14, 2011)

The man obviously needs to be punished and thrown into a dirty hole until he dies, but to support blinding him in vengeance is to turn our backs on everything we've achieved as a modern, civilized society and what we hold to be basic human rights against inhumane treatment by the state. people need to take a step back from the inherent emotional responses this story stirs and examine the larger implications of a state in the 21st century (Iran or not) carrying out this barbaric and, frankly, medieval sentence.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 15, 2011)

Acid that cunt. Fuck all of you buddhist fucks 

But seriously, I'd do it.


----------



## matt397 (May 15, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> It might seem like a petty thing to say, but she needs to learn to be a bigger person. That guy deserves punishment, but not from her, and certainly not something as irrational as blinding him.



Im certain if someone had blinded you with acid you would want that person to experience a punishment on the same level of punishment and pain you had gone through. Though, if not, then you must be some kind of jesus.

If this happened to me Im not sure I could just stop with blinding him. I think pieces of shit like that, that are capable of doing something like that to another human being, need to be simply executed an forgotten about because they don't deserve to breathe the same air as the rest of us. 

TL;DR: Pineapple Sodomy as punishment.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 15, 2011)

I'm from Texas. 

I say blind the fucker with the best shit you got.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 15, 2011)

fuck this guy, i cannot see why people are sticking up for him?
imo he should not be unconcious when the acid is put in his eyes, and i think it should be on his whole face.
what a fucking sicko.


----------



## AxeHappy (May 15, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> All of those claims are mainly from "Behind the Mask of Divinity" by G.B. Singh, which was an opinion piece without any real substantiation. I couldn't get through it personally as the bias was obvious and the "proof" negligible.



I've never read or even heard of that book. Doesn't mean that's not where my information is coming from indirectly though.

Maybe the sleeping with young girls is.

But you can read the racists remarks he made in the Newspaper in published into 4 different languages. The 'Indian Opinion' I believe it was called.

This is a direct quote from, 7 March 1908, from the Indian Opinion and only one example. There are many more out there as copies have been kept to today:

"Kaffirs are as a rule uncivilised - the convicts even more so. They are troublesome, very dirty and live almost like animals."
Doesn't mean he wasn't a great man. It just goes to show the complexity of humanity and blah blah blah.


But that's enough Off Topic, so I won't talk about Gandhi anymore.

On Topic:

Ignoring whether it's an evil act to blind the guy or not...does anybody think it's not a fitting punishment? Does anybody think it's not just? 
​


----------



## Alberto7 (May 15, 2011)

AxeHappy said:


> I've never read or even heard of that book. Doesn't mean that's not where my information is coming from indirectly though.
> 
> Maybe the sleeping with young girls is.
> 
> ...



As I said before: To me, it's not a matter of justice. I think that piece of human scum needs severe punishment. However, it's just sickening to see this woman wanting to pour acid on his face while he is unconscious (or immobilized, for that matter). It's one thing to throw acid at someone's face as a self defense act (in the hypothetical case that she was struggling against him and threw acid at his face), and it's something else to disfigure his face while he is strapped down on a bed. That's pure, dirty vengeance, and it's one of humanity's biggest flaws.

I don't care if it was Gandhi who said it. It could've been Hitler for all I care. But an eye for an eye makes the whole world blind. It's just fact.


----------



## daemon barbeque (May 15, 2011)

Sick becomes not less sick if goverment does it. The Sick Dickhead have to get a proper punishment like everyone else, not another sick punishment. I can't accept my government to use my money to make inhuman, sick, psycho punishment


----------



## matt397 (May 15, 2011)

Alberto7 said:


> As I said before: It's one thing to throw acid at someone's face as a self defense act (in the hypothetical case that she was struggling against him and threw acid at his face), and it's something else to disfigure his face while he is strapped down on a bed. That's pure, dirty vengeance, and it's one of humanity's biggest flaws.



 Yeah I totally agree man. I always keep a cup of spare car battery acid on hand just in case shit goes down


----------



## Alberto7 (May 15, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Yeah I totally agree man. I always keep a cup of spare car battery acid on hand just in case shit goes down



Acid, hot water, red-hot coal, a gun, xenomorph's blood. What was used is irrelevant.


----------



## The Reverend (May 16, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Im certain if someone had blinded you with acid you would want that person to experience a punishment on the same level of punishment and pain you had gone through. Though, if not, then you must be some kind of jesus.
> 
> If this happened to me Im not sure I could just stop with blinding him. I think pieces of shit like that, that are capable of doing something like that to another human being, need to be simply executed an forgotten about because they don't deserve to breathe the same air as the rest of us.
> 
> TL;DR: Pineapple Sodomy as punishment.



So the rationale of everyone who supports the dude getting blinded boils down to this: I'm butthurt that you did something sick to me, so I'm going to do something sick to you. 

I miss the part where the two wrongs make a right, can any of you explain that to me?

It's a childish stance to take, IMO. Were I in the woman's situation, would I want revenge? Certainly. But hopefully I'd have both my integrity and rational thinking skills intact. Disfiguring that man wouldn't make my life any easier, as I'd still have to walk around looking ugly as shit.


----------



## ST3MOCON (May 16, 2011)

People need to grow some balls, Cheese grade his ass. He deserves some buck shot mouth wash.


----------



## dnoel86 (May 16, 2011)

Is there some sort of ridiculous acid surplus in the middle east? This isn't at all uncommon. Where do these people get all this acid from?


----------



## matt397 (May 16, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> So the rationale of everyone who supports the dude getting blinded boils down to this: I'm butthurt that you did something sick to me, so I'm going to do something sick to you.
> 
> I miss the part where the two wrongs make a right, can any of you explain that to me?
> 
> It's a childish stance to take, IMO. Were I in the woman's situation, would I want revenge? Certainly. But hopefully I'd have both my integrity and rational thinking skills intact. Disfiguring that man wouldn't make my life any easier, as I'd still have to walk around looking ugly as shit.



Butthurt ? really ? I think it goes a little beyond "Butthurt", the woman had acid poured on her face by some sick fuck, I think "Butthurt" might be a bit of an understatement. 

My views on shit like this are the same as my views on all murderers, rapists, child molesters, so on an so forth. Anyone that is capable of harming another human being to that degree does not deserve to be part of the rest of civilization and nor should we be burdoned with having to support that person while they rot in a jail cell. Having said that, if this woman so choses to keep this guy alive and have him experience what she had to endure then so be it. Not everything is as cut an dry as two wrongs don't make a right.


----------



## The Reverend (May 16, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Butthurt ? really ? I think it goes a little beyond "Butthurt", the woman had acid poured on her face by some sick fuck, I think "Butthurt" might be a bit of an understatement.
> 
> My views on shit like this are the same as my views on all murderers, rapists, child molesters, so on an so forth. Anyone that is capable of harming another human being to that degree does not deserve to be part of the rest of civilization and nor should we be burdoned with having to support that person while they rot in a jail cell. Having said that, if this woman so choses to keep this guy alive and have him experience what she had to endure then so be it. Not everything is as cut an dry as two wrongs don't make a right.



I said butthurt to highlight the immaturity of her reaction, and of other people who support that. If you reduce the seriousness of the situation, say replace the acid with water, it really does show how childish her reaction is. I can totally understand the emotional impetus to act, but like I said, I hope I'd still be rational about it.

Without getting too deep into Iran's penal system, or any debate about penal systems period, I have to disagree with you. It is possible to rehabilitate people, or even to make prisons turn a profit if rehabilitation isn't a concern.

Two wrongs literally do not make a right. Will the woman's life be better if the guy is scarred like she is? No. So where is the logic compelling you or people who support this view? What positive outcome can you get out of this, or any sort of severe corporal punishment like this? How does committing an "evil" act in reaction to the original act create a "good" one?


----------



## ghostred7 (May 16, 2011)

I'd do it in a heartbeat...and that'd be him getting off easily.

Granted, her pursuing this will not make her life any easier/just....BUT, IMHO, **NOT** doing something could have greater implications and impacts. 

Degree of crime withstanding....

For those that think this is wrong, childish, barbaric, etc....lemme ask this...

If you were somewhere and person "A" hit you or a loved one, or slashed you or a loved one....would you not seek retribution and immediately respond with force in-kind? She happens to live in a country where exacting retribution is part of their penal society and is responding with force in-kind.

Personally.....were it me, this guy would of met the receiving end of my .45 prior to any acid being spilled anyway.


----------



## The Reverend (May 16, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> I'd do it in a heartbeat...and that'd be him getting off easily.
> 
> Granted, her pursuing this will not make her life any easier/just....BUT, IMHO, **NOT** doing something could have greater implications and impacts.



Not really. The guy receives a life sentence, being a military test subject or whatever dubious things Iran does to its prisoners. It would deter people just as much. Being blinded with acid is not really less preferable than life in prison, is it?




ghostred7 said:


> For those that think this is wrong, childish, barbaric, etc....lemme ask this...
> 
> If you were somewhere and person "A" hit you or a loved one, or slashed you or a loved one....would you not seek retribution and immediately respond with force in-kind? She happens to live in a country where exacting retribution is part of their penal society and is responding with force in-kind.
> 
> Personally.....were it me, this guy would of met the receiving end of my .45 prior to any acid being spilled anyway.



How her country works is, in my mind, fucked up. As for your example, if a man rapes me, would I in turn rape him? Is that how it works? Would I get to violate him in some highly painful way? I don't think I have it in me to essentially torture someone, especially if YEARS had passed. I could sympathize with your example if I was witnessing the event, and it was an instinctual reflex, but I couldn't commit anything like that in cold-blood.

There is no logic in this. In painfully harming someone who harms you, you BECOME that monster. In this case, the woman will be acting on the same emotions and impulses as the man. Keep in mind he was acting in revenge, too. Is she any better than him? Does she deserve to be punished for being willing to harm another human being in such a way? 

Please, someone explain to me how two heinous acts better society. Show me how this resolves anything?


----------



## heretic (May 16, 2011)

I think I'd be acting pretty immature if I was skeletor too.

PLUS Skeletor was one bad ass motherfucker.


----------



## matt397 (May 16, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> I said butthurt to highlight the immaturity of her reaction, and of other people who support that. If you reduce the seriousness of the situation, say replace the acid with water, it really does show how childish her reaction is. I can totally understand the emotional impetus to act, but like I said, I hope I'd still be rational about it.
> 
> Without getting too deep into Iran's penal system, or any debate about penal systems period, I have to disagree with you. It is possible to rehabilitate people, or even to make prisons turn a profit if rehabilitation isn't a concern.
> 
> Two wrongs literally do not make a right. Will the woman's life be better if the guy is scarred like she is? No. So where is the logic compelling you or people who support this view? What positive outcome can you get out of this, or any sort of severe corporal punishment like this? How does committing an "evil" act in reaction to the original act create a "good" one?



I respect your opinion and I will just have to leave it as I have the complete polar opposite of your opinion and nothing is going to change that. 
I strongly believe that certain situations like this when a human being commits an act like this on another human being that the person capable inflicting this kind of harm needs to be put down. 
You mentioned rehabilitation through inprisonment and I think that would work in a perfect world but in reality I don't think it's possible. 
Having said that I'm just going to have respectfully disagree an wish you all the best. I wish I had the ability to forgive like you do, it's something I definately don't have in me, to that degree anyway.


----------



## dnoel86 (May 16, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> It is possible to rehabilitate people



I doubt Iran has much interest vested in that. Also, how effective do you think rehabilitation can be in a country under the laws of Shariah? They're only letting her take one of his eyes, because according to Sharian law, women as people are worth half a man.


----------



## groph (May 16, 2011)

Not touching this one with a 39 1/2 foot pole.


----------



## The Reverend (May 17, 2011)

dnoel86 said:


> I doubt Iran has much interest vested in that. Also, how effective do you think rehabilitation can be in a country under the laws of Shariah? They're only letting her take one of his eyes, because according to Sharian law, women as people are worth half a man.



Refer to the second part of the sentence you quoted . 

Without knowing anything about this guy, I'd venture to say that he needs some anger management and some therapy. But then, Iran's whole justice system needs that. 

I'm against everything I've learned about this. Only being half-barbaric as opposed to totally fucking his shit up because she's only worth half a man is in principle more disturbing to me than the actual act. It's like a layer cake of savage shit. 

Having spent years in America's correctional system, I can tell you that rehab of any sort, whether chemical or behavioral, is not a priority, so for us (as in Americans) to talk about how it needs to be in other countries is hypocritical. That being said, being a hypocrite doesn't mean you're not right, so...

If I was in control of this case, I'd have some stern words to say to the woman, I'd put the guy in a prison where he would receive therapy, as well as serve a lengthy sentence providing my country with unbelievably cheap labor. Blinding him would just reduce his productivity, whether in jail or not. If that was the case, I'd just kill him, but since I would've in turn committed cold-blooded, premeditated murder, I'd have to be killed, right? Right?


----------



## ghostred7 (May 17, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Not really. The guy receives a life sentence, being a military test subject or whatever dubious things Iran does to its prisoners. It would deter people just as much. Being blinded with acid is not really less preferable than life in prison, is it?


Yes. At the end of the imprisonment, I could return to society and be just as fuckered as I was when I went in. I've worked in corrections also and has several family and friends...rehab, even in the US, rarely works due to what you said: being lower priority.



The Reverend said:


> How her country works is, in my mind, fucked up. As for your example, if a man rapes me, would I in turn rape him? Is that how it works? Would I get to violate him in some highly painful way? I don't think I have it in me to essentially torture someone, especially if YEARS had passed.
> 
> There is no logic in this. In painfully harming someone who harms you, you BECOME that monster. In this case, the woman will be acting on the same emotions and impulses as the man. Keep in mind he was acting in revenge, too. Is she any better than him? Does she deserve to be punished for being willing to harm another human being in such a way?


No...but in these countries, a hand can be cut off for stealing. Using your buttrape example, i'm sure you can surmise where that'd lead. States that still have the death penalty, be it lethal injection or chair, rock. This isn't a case of two wrongs IMO, this is a case of the government exacting a sentence. The guy in charge of the needle/switch is bettering society by removing said shitbag out of the equation. He doesn't become a monster by doing so, he earns a paycheck, goes home, feeds his kids, has sex with his wife, pays taxes, operates in society as an upstanding citizen (in most cases).

I can respect your stance, and do. 

I can, however, inact the judgement/follow up/retaliation/whatever while getting sleep and not becoming a monster. There IS a chance for redemption...but by the crime of this degree being commited, the chance gets nullified.


----------



## The Reverend (May 17, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> Yes. At the end of the imprisonment, I could return to society and be just as fuckered as I was when I went in. I've worked in corrections also and has several family and friends...rehab, even in the US, rarely works due to what you said: being lower priority.



Unfortunately, I wasn't on the right side of the correctional system . So I know, just as you do, that in a lot of cases, there really is no redemption. As a bleeding-heart liberal, it pains me to say so, but some people won't change, either due to just inherently being pieces of shit, or due to the environment they go back to, or whatever. There are things we could do, though, not as a nation, but globally, to try and better ourselves, including our inmates. Rehab won't work? Fuck it, put them to work. For life. It wouldn't provide that primal satisfaction of getting revenge, but it would definitely make the world a richer place. I'd rather have a serial killer making smiley face buttons I could sell for a dollar than a dead one I have to cremate.


----------



## -42- (May 17, 2011)

The punishment may be brutal, it may be immature, and it probably won't bring anybody any fulfillment, but her assailant forsook his right to be treated as a human being when he threw the acid. His guilt is beyond a doubt, and his fate is not my concern, if she is driven enough to swing the proverbial axe herself, so be it.


----------



## matt397 (May 17, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> If I was in control of this case, I'd put the guy in a prison where he would serve a lengthy sentence providing my country with unbelievably cheap labor.





The Reverend said:


> Rehab won't work? Fuck it, put them to work. For life. It wouldn't provide that primal satisfaction of getting revenge, but it would definitely make the world a richer place. I'd rather have a serial killer making smiley face buttons I could sell for a dollar than a dead one I have to cremate.


 Get this, the black guy supports slavery  I kid I kid


----------



## heretic (May 18, 2011)

Iran: Medical Reasons Cited For Delayed Blinding Sentence



http://www.eurasiareview.com/iran-medical-reasons-cited-for-delayed-blinding-sentence-18052011/ said:


> Tehran[/url] prosecutor Abbas Jafari Dowlatabadi has announced that convicted assailant Majid Movahedi has not yet been blinded by acid only because certain &#8220;medical arrangements&#8221; must be made before the sentence is carried out.
> 
> &#8220;As soon as it was announced that the sentence has been postponed, foreign media suggested that the delay was because of [Movahedi&#8217;s victim&#8217;s] interview with foreign news outlets,&#8221; the prosecutor told Iranian news media.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 19, 2011)

Corporal punishment is idiotic, but so are the crimes that typically incur such penalization. The problem that you run into with this stuff is that any direction you take eventually goes off into the deep end; follow the eye for an eye approach and you get the "everbody's blind" scenario, give them life imprisonment and everybody else has to pay to keep an idle life around, monetize punishment and you end up with people buying their way out, don't do anything and you have anarchy. We're such a miserable species.


----------

